# penn reel in Jaws



## ocracokeisland (Dec 20, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody would know what reel was in the movie Jaws. I have heard it was a penn senator But I would also like to know around what year and size because I would like to add one like it to my collection. Thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Looked like a 16/0 to me....maybe a 14/0


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

16/0. Come on its jaws. You know the 14/0 wouldn't work


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

think Mike's right... 16/0


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PENN-SENATOR-16...638?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f06d50dc6


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Dont know which one it was but I like the clicker.:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

the big penn's do have sweet clickers.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb0tgmvSx5E

Bad camera work but awesome. He had something big

Maybe JAWS


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Remember looking this up before and found out that the reel is a penn senator 20/0. There was only 100 made in 1949 and were sold in australia only for fishing the great barrier reef for white sharks. Only one i have ever actually heard of is owned by a guy down in florida.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

You guys really need to man up and get a 32/0










You get 2 miles of 130# line with the reel FYI

http://cgi.ebay.com/Massive-32-0-Cu...ultDomain_0&hash=item4cf39617bc#ht_1841wt_907

From what I have seen on line when searching for useless randon S#&! I dont need, I found a place where people are saying a 20/0 was never made.

http://orcaonline.org/v-web/bulletin/bb/viewtopic.php?t=9409&highlight=penn+20+0


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

32/0! mans id love to take that thing to the pier and king fish with that. I would love to see the looks on people faces.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Penn never made a 20/0. A 16/0 here and there may have been modified to 20/0 specs.
Just what are those anyway? There has been some photoshop fun that turned into a craigslist scam related to this alleged twenny ought.

Besides it wasn't the reel or even those harpoon buoys that was the demise of the shark. When they tricked it into tearing up and eating their boat it was all over from then on.


----------



## ocracokeisland (Dec 20, 2010)

so the reel was a 16/0 penn senator???????????


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

the reel was made from parts of a 16/0


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

After doing more research then i did in a whole semester of psychology i have come to the conclusion that the left side plate of the reel is definently a 14/0. I rewinded and replayed and even stopped the screen many times to make sure and the screws only line up correctly on a 14/0. I still remember hearing from a reliable source it was a 20/0 but cant remember who it was a few years back. So im saying "what is a 20/0 custom prop with 14/0 sideplate" for my final answer trebek.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Wait do they realy have a 32/0???


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

citation said:


> Wait do they realy have a 32/0???


lol. No. The reel was custom made from cutting apart a 16/0 and putting in a custom wider spool. (My guess from looking at the ebay listing)


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

so what is the point of takeing apart a perfectly good 16/0 it is not like you get any more drag on it, it is not like you need any more line on it. well i guess you might for catching dem big sharks but it seems a bit big. I would like 2 see some of the looks i would get if i brought one out 2 the pier


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

It holds 2 miles of #130 line according to the ebay ad. Dont think you'd ever get spooled. Put a big chunk of meat on the hook and cast that puppy out there about 150-170 yards and hang on!!!!!


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah never have 2 wory bout getting spooled

but how could you cast that

you could yak it out


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Its an "ocean city " reel. Not sure of the size.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

citation said:


> I would like 2 see some of the looks i would get if i brought one out 2 the pier


Just tell em your after some big spots.


----------



## daviec1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi - new member here - stumbled in while looking for information.

I used to run the European end of Penn, until its takeover by Shakespeare, and then subsequent take over by Jarden,

Regarding the Jaws story - I can give you the correct story as told to me by Herbert Henze, former owner & president Penn Reels.

A little known film director phoned Penn in Philly in the early 1970s looking for half a dozen BIG reels for a forthcoming feature he was making. Penn said - yes, be glad to help, we'll get 6 of the 118 Senators off the production line, and sell them to you.

Director said no thanks, I am looking for OLD reels (because he wanted the old cliiiiiiiick, cliiiiiiick). 

So, eventually, Penn find the reels & send them off, thinking little more about it.

Director was of course Mr Spielberg, and the film, Jaws.

So, I can categorically confirm that the reels used WERE Senator 118 reels. 

If you are ever at any of the Universal Studios parks which have the Jaws ride, take a look at some of the replica props in the queuing area - you will see replica model Penn Senator 118 reels.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome to PNS, thanks for the insight.


----------



## Walknfree (Feb 2, 2011)

What you fishing with a 16/0. Moby Dick. LOL


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah it would cost like 10,000 bucks to spool the thing up


----------

